# Mac OS Funktionen für Windows?



## partitionist (30. November 2006)

Hab letztens auf einem Mac OS eine Funktion wie bei Vista gesehen  3D Flip oder so,  naja  jedenfalls werden  die  Fenster  hin und her gewechselt. Es gibt noch mehr grafische Spielereien unter Mac OS, gibt es diese vielleciht auch für windows?
Will mein Windows XP bißchen grafisch aufpeppen.


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2006)

Meinst du etwa Exposé? Probier mal Reflex Vision oder WinPlosion aus und berichte darüber, das interessiert mich nämlich auch.


----------



## partitionist (30. November 2006)

Nicht schlecht, probiere mal diese Programma aus.


----------



## partitionist (1. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank, mit dem Tool WinPlosion kann ich mit einem Tastendruck alle Fenster nebeneinander und übersichtlich betrachten dann mit der Maus das gesuchte Fenster anklicken. Schade funktioniert das nicht wie in Vista per Alt+Tab das jedes Fenster hintereinander aufgereiht wird aber naja bin zufrieden 

Gibt es noch mehr solcher exotischen Funktionen?


----------



## Relax1000 (6. November 2009)

Doch.
Ich muss dir mitteilen 
Wenn man Alt und die Tab taste drückt unter Windows 7 werden auch alle fenster aufgelistet doch ncith so schade funktioniert doch 
Viel spaß mit dem WIndows 7 <- geniales Ding


----------



## awortmeier (6. November 2009)

Und dir muss ich mitteilen dass du ein 3 Jahre alten Thread gefunden hast.
Gratulation


----------



## Donttrythis (10. Februar 2010)

I have done some reseach and i have rode about an programm but before i post the link i´ll check it out

(ES tute Mir leid aber ich lerne grede deutsch


----------

